# Well, THAT was embarrassing! (Screen freeze)



## fritter63 (Nov 9, 2018)

So, headed out wine tasting today with some of our neighbors. Got to show off my SR+ to them. So we turn onto the freeway, accelerate to speed, and one of them says "Are you REALLY doing 22 MPH??????!!!". 

Found that the screen had froze with the radio station display up. No response to anything. Couldn't dismiss it, switch to other controls, no speedometer change, yada yada yada. Had to pull off at the next off ramp to reboot. Also took what seemed like forever to actually come up again.

Had to swear that had never happened on either of our 3's before!

Anyone else?


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

It is always at an inopportune time. You can do the two thumb salute reboot while driving. I'm not sure if Tesla says that, but it has been done many times with no impact.


----------



## fritter63 (Nov 9, 2018)

GDN said:


> It is always at an inopportune time. You can do the two thumb salute reboot while driving. I'm not sure if Tesla says that, but it has been done many times with no impact.


Good to know. I didn't want to risk it with other people on the car!


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

To help give you confidence in that many have reported it, and blinkers and all other functions still work, so you don't have to worry about driving blind or others not knowing that you are signaling, etc.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

I had to two thumb salute on Friday so I did it sitting in a left turn lane at an intersection I knew was excruciatingly long. So my left turn signal was on when I did the reboot. But as soon as the screen went black for the reboot the signal stopped. at least the sound did. I should have checked for a reflection on the car ahead but did not think to do that. 

when the reboot finished the signal sound returned.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

lance.bailey said:


> So my left turn signal was on when I did the reboot. But as soon as the screen went black for the reboot the signal stopped. at least the sound did. I should have checked for a reflection on the car ahead but did not think to do that.
> 
> when the reboot finished the signal sound returned.


Signals still work when screen is blank even when there is no sound.


----------



## Avid (Nov 26, 2018)

Yes, have had to do it while in motion, really a non event doing the two finger reboot. Just ignore that your screen is blank for what sees to be an interminable amount of time.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

lance.bailey said:


> But as soon as the screen went black for the reboot the signal stopped. at least the sound did.


Only the sound did.
The signals themselves continue to work. But Tesla uses the entertainment system & speakers to create the sound, so the sound goes away when you reboot the entertainment system computer.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

As others have stated, you can reboot while driving. I actually do it intentionally when someone asks the “dangers” of a Tesla if the computer crashes. I’d intentionally reboot it in the middle of a drive at a higher speed to show them that the vehicle continues to operate fine without the screen. A 21st century version of a stuck instrument gauge/cluster. Except we don’t have to pay a mechanic to fix it, we can fix it ourselves with just two thumbs!


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

GDN said:


> It is always at an inopportune time. You can do the two thumb salute reboot while driving. I'm not sure if Tesla says that, but it has been done many times with no impact.


I believe it was @MelindaV who posted the warning that the 2 finger salute somehow caused the frunk to pop, warning against reboots while moving unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

What version are you on? There was aversion a few iterations ago that was prone to this - have you missed some updates?


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

fritter63 said:


> So, headed out wine tasting today with some of our neighbors. Got to show off my SR+ to them. So we turn onto the freeway, accelerate to speed, and one of them says "Are you REALLY doing 22 MPH??????!!!".
> 
> Found that the screen had froze with the radio station display up. No response to anything. Couldn't dismiss it, switch to other controls, no speedometer change, yada yada yada. Had to pull off at the next off ramp to reboot. Also took what seemed like forever to actually come up again.
> 
> ...


I'm curious what the reaction of your neighbors was afterward. Did they accept that this was a rare occurrence? Were they still impressed with the car? Or did they walk away planning to stay as far away from Teslas as possible?


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

thanks @iChris93 and @garsh - that is what I suspected. should have checked for that reflection.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

I haven’t seen mine freeze while driving yet.


----------



## fritter63 (Nov 9, 2018)

DocScott said:


> I'm curious what the reaction of your neighbors was afterward. Did they accept that this was a rare occurrence? Were they still impressed with the car? Or did they walk away planning to stay as far away from Teslas as possible?


There were still definitely impressed, especially after demonstrating autopilot on back country wine roads (just one stripe in the middle).

Their daughter was most obviously impressed. Her parents are too, but they are hardcore "We'll never drive anything but a big truck or suv, because SAFETY" (they got in a rollover accident with their toddler son and walked away unscathed). Now they're convinced no other type of vehicle can do that.


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

sduck said:


> What version are you on? There was a version a few iterations ago that was prone to this - have you missed some updates?


----------



## fritter63 (Nov 9, 2018)

Not sure who you were asking that of. I'm on 20.4.2


----------

